# der neue



## Andy81225 (29 Feb. 2020)

Schönen guten Abend,

ich bin der neue und wünsche noch ein schönes Wochenende

freu mich hier zu sein.


----------



## Padderson (1 März 2020)

Hallo Neuer, hier is ein Alter, der Dir viel Spaß beim stöbern und posten wünscht:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2020)

Willkommen auf CB


----------



## hirnknall (14 März 2020)

Hau rein


----------

